

Startup Quote: Ryan Carson, founder, Carsonified - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2828008385

======
raychancc
You should always be working hard on user experience. Not just at the
beginning.

\- Ryan Carson (@ryancarson)

<http://startupquote.com/post/2828008385>

